# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نخوندن مثلثات

## design46

سلام دوستان
به نظر شما مبحث مثلثات رو نخونیم بهتر نیست؟
اخه فرمول هاش خیلی زیادن
تقریبا 60 تا فرمول داره
نمیشه این همه رو حفظ کرد
چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Lara27

> سلام دوستان
> به نظر شما مبحث مثلثات رو نخونیم بهتر نیست؟
> اخه فرمول هاش خیلی زیادن
> تقریبا 60 تا فرمول داره
> نمیشه این همه رو حفظ کرد
> چیکار کنم؟


60 تا فرمول نداره 
این همه فرمولو از کجا اوردی اخه؟
نه اتفاقا مبحث خیلی خوبیه 
حتما بخون

----------


## mohamadj07

> سلام دوستان
> به نظر شما مبحث مثلثات رو نخونیم بهتر نیست؟
> اخه فرمول هاش خیلی زیادن
> تقریبا 60 تا فرمول داره
> نمیشه این همه رو حفظ کرد
> چیکار کنم؟


بخون توی مباحث دیگه لازم میشه...

----------


## design46

> بخون توی مباحث دیگه لازم میشه...


شما چطوری میخونین؟
من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 60 تا فرمول نداره 
> این همه فرمولو از کجا اوردی اخه؟
> نه اتفاقا مبحث خیلی خوبیه 
> حتما بخون


شما چطوری میخونین؟
من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم

----------


## mohamadj07

خب یه سری چیزاش که حفظیه....
یه سریشون هم یادگیریه...خیلی راحت با مفهوم یاد میگیری...
ولی درکل قبول دارم فصل نسبتا سختیه و حتی معادله مثلثاتی رو خیلی کم حل میکنن بچه ها...

----------


## design46

> خب یه سری چیزاش که حفظیه....
> یه سریشون هم یادگیریه...خیلی راحت با مفهوم یاد میگیری...
> ولی درکل قبول دارم فصل نسبتا سختیه و حتی معادله مثلثاتی رو خیلی کم حل میکنن بچه ها...


این لینکو ببین
104 تا فرمول نوشته براش

جمع بندی فرمول های مثلثات‎ - کنکور

----------


## Lara27

> شما چطوری میخونین؟
> من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> شما چطوری میخونین؟
> من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم


من اومدم قسمت بندی کردم و هر روز یه تیکشو خوندم و هر روز که میومدم ادامه دیروز رو بخونم تمام فرمولها و نکات مهمی که روزهای قبل ازش بلد بودم مینوشتم تا دو هفته اینکارو کردم و چک میکردم ببینم کدوم فرمول رو از قلم انداختم بعدش هم که شروع کردم به تست زدن
و البته چون این مبحث توی بیشتر فصلا هست با فصلای دیگه هم دوره میشد ولی اکه اینکارو که میگم نکنین بعید میدونم بتونین یاد بگیرین
در ضمن فرمولهای اصلی رو حفظ کنید و بقیه همشون از همین فرمولها به دست اومدن

----------


## moon girl

معلم ماپیشنهاد داد بهمون
که همه فرمول های پایه رویه مقوای بزرگ نوشتیم وچسبونیدم روی دیوار اتاقمون اینجوری همیشه دوره میشه وبدون اینکه وقت بذاریدبراشون.
البته مابرای فرمول های فصل 3حسابان این کارو کردیم
کاملا نتیجه داد.

----------


## khatereh 2

کم کم شروع کن به خوندن... همه رو با هم نخون. و هر روز سعی کن فرمولاشو دوره کنی. شده حتی یک ربع . یک نگاهی بندازی. بعد شروع به حل تست کن. فقط ازش نترس. موفق باشی.

----------


## comet97

فکر کنم کل فرمولایی که من برای مثلثات حفظ کردم 10تا نمیشه.بقیش یه سری فرمول سادس یا از تغییر یه فرمول دیگه بدست میاد.

----------


## mohamadj07

> فکر کنم کل فرمولایی که من برای مثلثات حفظ کردم 10تا نمیشه.بقیش یه سری فرمول سادس یا از تغییر یه فرمول دیگه بدست میاد.


اره خیلی هاش اصن به کار نمیاد...
یا میشه با فرمول های دیگه هم حل کرد...

----------


## Humphry Davy

مثلثات خودش زياد مهم نيست 
ولي از اون به طور غير مستقيم زياد سوال ميدن مثلا از بخش هاي حد و مشتق

 معادله مثلثاتي هم بايد خوب بلد باشي كه سوال داره به طور مستقيم

----------


## sako

60 تا فرمول داره؟؟؟از کجا اینارو آوردی؟؟؟بابا من فکر کنم 12 تا بیشتر بلد نیستم با همونا همه ی سوالات مثلثات حل میشن...بقیشون چرت و پرته باور کن

----------


## design46

> 60 تا فرمول داره؟؟؟از کجا اینارو آوردی؟؟؟بابا من فکر کنم 12 تا بیشتر بلد نیستم با همونا همه ی سوالات مثلثات حل میشن...بقیشون چرت و پرته باور کن


من تو کتاب حسابان گاج همه فرمولهارو شمردم حدود 60 تا شد

----------


## Lara27

> مثلثات خودش زياد مهم نيست 
> ولي از اون به طور غير مستقيم زياد سوال ميدن مثلا از بخش هاي حد و مشتق
> 
>  معادله مثلثاتي هم بايد خوب بلد باشي كه سوال داره به طور مستقيم


اینجوری پس عمه مثلثات مهمه؟
خب خودش مهمه که مستقیم و غیر مستقیم سوال داره

----------


## konkuriha

یه روش ساده اینه که اول کل فرمولا رو حفظ کنید به کمک لایتنر یا برگه یادگیری
بعدش وقتی میخواید بخونید می فهمید که واقعا سادهواست. و حتی میتونید با اثبات کردن خیلیاشو به دست بیارید
کل فرمول ها زیر 30 تاست که تازه خیلیاش نتایجه ولی خب پر تکراره و بعد ها توی فصول بعدی نیازه

----------


## nitah

نه بهتره بخونی چون اگه با حد و پیوستگی یا مشتق ترکیبش کنن سوالای به این خوبی و آسونی رو از دست میدی 

فرمولای اصلی را یاد بگیر بقیه رو خودت از رو اونا بدست بیار و اثبات کن راحت میمونه تو ذهنت اولش یکم سخته ولی راه میفتی

----------


## SonaMi

بدون مثلثات ریاضی مزه  نداره !  :Yahoo (10): 

حفظ نکن ، اثبات کن یکی دو بار ، دیگه میره تو حافظت !

الان به ما توابع هیپربولیک رو یاد دادن ، تازه میگم یادش بخیر مثلثات دبیرستان چقد ساده بود :Yahoo (50):

----------


## design46

> بدون مثلثات ریاضی مزه  نداره ! 
> 
> حفظ نکن ، اثبات کن یکی دو بار ، دیگه میره تو حافظت !
> 
> الان به ما توابع هیپربولیک رو یاد دادن ، تازه میگم یادش بخیر مثلثات دبیرستان چقد ساده بود


من بر عکس تو
اون زمان که دانشگاه بودیم و هیپربولیک و انتگرال میخونیدم میگفتیم چقدر سخته   ولی الان میگم مثلثات سخت تره
یادش بخیر  . . .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بدون مثلثات ریاضی مزه  نداره ! 
> 
> حفظ نکن ، اثبات کن یکی دو بار ، دیگه میره تو حافظت !
> 
> الان به ما توابع هیپربولیک رو یاد دادن ، تازه میگم یادش بخیر مثلثات دبیرستان چقد ساده بود


من بر عکس تو
اون زمان که دانشگاه بودیم و هیپربولیک و انتگرال میخونیدم میگفتیم چقدر سخته   ولی الان میگم مثلثات سخت تره
یادش بخیر  . . .

----------


## nikra

نهههه مثلثات همه جا هست اصلا حذف نکن

----------


## ali880

من دو بار مبتکران اموزشی حسابان بخش مثلثات را خوندم توی دو تا کاعذ دفترچه ام خلاصه کردم خیلی خوب بود

----------


## masoumasoud

حتما بخون !!!!!!!!!!!!! حجمش زیاد نیست فوقش 25تا فرمول حفظ میکنی بعد با اونا تمرین کن تست بزن سادت

----------


## ahmadmo

هروقت صحبت از حفظ کردن میشه به نظرم فقط یه چیز مهمه : 
قصر حافظه چیست؟| هرچیزی را حفظ کنید!

بهتون قول میدم و تضمین می کنم، اگر این روش رو یاد بگیرید، تمرین کنید و به کار ببندید، در کمترین زمان ممکن و با بهترین کیفیت می تونید فرمول ها رو حفظ کنید :yahoo (1):

----------


## mahmoud.n

> شما چطوری میخونین؟
> من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> شما چطوری میخونین؟
> من هر چی میخونم قاطی میکنم


سعی کن فرمول ها رو با اثبات یاد بگیری تا بهتر تو ذهنت بمونه
کتاب مرجع مثلثات خوشخوان هم خوبه در این زمینه

----------


## new boy

والا من سال دوم مثلثات رو نخوندم .... کلا از اون سال تا الان که پشت کنکورم ریاضیم در 90 درصد فصل های ریاضی و حتی فیزیک می لنگم ....

به نظر من نمی خواد زیاد بخونیش و 60 تا فرمول حفظ کنی .....
در همین حد بخون که بتونی تو بقیه فصل ها ازش استفاده کنی که با این وجود 6 - 7 فرمول بشتر نیست .....

از کسایی که پرسیدم همینجور خوندن .. ندیدم کسی تست مثلثات بزنه :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amin278

مثلثات خیلی مهمه 
مخصوصا در مشتق و انتگرال ها نخوندن مثلثات یعنی از دست دادن خیلی تست های دیگه

----------


## eli94

اگه مثلثات ضعف دارین لازم نیست همه قسمتاشو بخونین فقط جاهایی رو بخونین که به مشتق وانتگرال وحدمربوط میشه کلا میشه 10 15%درصد مثلثات..منم از مثلثات بیزارم دارم همین کارو میکنم..

----------


## doctor Hastii

> هروقت صحبت از حفظ کردن میشه به نظرم فقط یه چیز مهمه : 
> قصر حافظه چیست؟| هرچیزی را حفظ کنید!
> 
> بهتون قول میدم و تضمین می کنم، اگر این روش رو یاد بگیرید، تمرین کنید و به کار ببندید، در کمترین زمان ممکن و با بهترین کیفیت می تونید فرمول ها رو حفظ کنید :yahoo (1):


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید راجع به قصر حافظه؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## hengameh_a

اگر بتونی دی وی دی های استاد آرین حیدری رو بگیری بدون فرمول تمام تست های مثلثات رو میزنی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ahmadmo

> میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید راجع به قصر حافظه؟؟


کدوم قسمتش رو متوجه نشدید که بیشتر توضیح بدم؟
البته به نظرم اگه تو همون تاپیک بپرسید بهتره، چون اینجوری همه ی مطالب مربوط یه جا جمع میشن :Yahoo (106):  ممنون.

----------

